# Albania?



## Alshymer (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi
Just thinking about a trip down the Dalmatian coast in September.
Has anyone driven through Albania? Pros/Cons?
Any advice would be really appreciated.
Thanks and regards
Alshymer


----------



## ian81 (Jun 7, 2018)

Sadly it is some 6 years since we spent an enjoyable three days there on our way back from Greece.

No problems a fair bit of work happening on the roads  but they were perfectly drivable with caution. People warm and friendly.

Check insurance as many UK insurers do not cover Albania or many of the former Yugoslav countires.

We hope to return but not this year!!!


----------



## shaunr68 (Aug 2, 2018)

Yes 4 years ago, pestered my insurance company for a month's green card covering Bosnia, Serbia, Montenegro, Albania and Macedonia en route to Greece.

The write up is here:

Day 103 Albania and Macedonia | The Woolly Wanderers – A Motorhome Adventure

Day 106 Albanian Riviera | The Woolly Wanderers – A Motorhome Adventure

Day 113 (Almost) a Watery Albanian Grave and into Greece | The Woolly Wanderers – A Motorhome Adventure

We had planned on driving through Italy and getting the ferry but fancied something new and a bit adventurous and while slightly out of our comfort zone at times, thoroughly enjoyed it.  The people were lovely, welcoming, fussed the dogs and we had no trouble whatsoever.

Roads were poor in parts but we did come across some new stretches of motorway paid for out of EU funding.  Driving standards were appalling, I drove through both Shkoder and Tirana and have never driven anywhere where traffic is so chaotic.  Albanians make Italian drivers look competent!

The Albanian Riviera was stunning, wild camping easy but it was out of season, I imagine peak season might be another matter.


----------



## iampatman (Aug 2, 2018)

Alshymer said:


> Hi
> Just thinking about a trip down the Dalmatian coast in September.
> Has anyone driven through Albania? Pros/Cons?
> Any advice would be really appreciated.
> ...



rottieontour has driven through Albania a few times, look up some of his posts, they’re very informative. PM him and I’ll sure he’ll give you some advice.

Pat


----------



## shaunr68 (Sep 8, 2018)

You get a good idea of the road conditions in this one I took driving through Fier 4 years ago.  Bone shaker territory!

[video=youtube;huey4j3l-GU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huey4j3l-GU[/video]


----------

